# Praise for Catfish......................



## Rick Palmer (Nov 2, 2011)

I just purchased some parts from Catfish, and I have to say that he is an absolute pleasure to do business with.  I really enjoyed talking with him on the phone, and he was very helpful answering my questions.  The parts arrived almost before I hung up the phone (Actually, one day later), and they are in perfect condition.  Super service like this is a rare commodity these days, so, kudos to Catfish.  You can buy from him with confidence.   Rick Palmer


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 2, 2011)

My dealings were not as good, make sure you get photos that show all angles. the item I bought was carefully positioned to hide the big chunk missing out of it.


----------



## J.C. (Nov 2, 2011)

*Ouch!*



37fleetwood said:


> My dealings were not as good, make sure you get photos that show all angles. the item I bought was carefully positioned to hide the big chunk missing out of it.




*Not sure what you got from Mr. Fish but I would be willing to bet that Ed had no intention of doing you wrong nor misrepresenting said item in any way, shape, or form.  I have known Ed for quite some time and he is a stand-up guy.  I myself thought, at first, that his prices are a bit high, but after receiving several items from him, realized I wasn't buying the typical krap I could find on any given day on eGay.  He certainly doesn't need the money and offers (again, in my opinion) hard to find items at a price that isn't outrageous.  You aren't going to get whatever it is at a steal, but you are going to get quality!  I would suggest to you that if you have a problem with someone, especially someone as well respected in this hobby as Catfish, that you contact him direct and present the issue and try to come to a solution BEFORE saying something like you did on a forum such as this.  Just my two cents, but I have roomed with this cat (pardon the pun) at Memory Lane, and would send the dude money for something I asked for without seeing a pic and wouldn't worry a damn bit.  These parts are for bikes well over 50 years old.  Unless he sold you something as "NOS", I don't see a problem...but then again, in your defense, I haven't a clue what the item was.  Just trying to say I trust him, have had nothing but good experiences with him, and look forward to buying from him again. *


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 2, 2011)

Catfish told me that J.C. smelled really, really bad when they roomed up.  Just sayin'


----------



## J.C. (Nov 2, 2011)

*Delta Bravo*



VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Catfish told me that J.C. smelled really, really bad when they roomed up.  Just sayin'




*I don't think this thread is the place to joke around.  It is about someones credibility, not someones aroma.....freaking D.B.*


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 2, 2011)

Most of the vintage bicycle people smell that way, kinda like grease. 

Just sayin'..........


----------



## JOEL (Nov 3, 2011)

Catfish is one of the best in the hobby. His reputation and the quality of items he sells are absolutely beyond question.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 3, 2011)

All my transactions with catfish have been just fine and I am guilty of skipping a few showers to work on bikes. That  way nobody bugs me while I'm in the shop.


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 3, 2011)

I have known Ed for a long time. 
Ed is one of the few you can always trust to make deals right.


----------



## Duck (Nov 3, 2011)

Xxxxxxdeletedxxxxxx


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words. Catfish


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 3, 2011)

The only dealings with Ed I've had have been for the highest quality items and extremely fast shipping.  I think if I were in your shoes, I would have contacted Ed directly before posting something about him on a public forum.  Did you even give him the opportunity to "make it right" by you??  I remember you did the same thing on something I sold to someone else that you later ended up with, and I STILL refunded you what YOU PAID in full.  I thought it was pretty rotten of you to post negative stuff about me without giving me the opportunity to refund you, and I think it's pretty lousy of you doing the same about Ed here.  My $0.02.


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2013)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> The only dealings with Ed I've had have been for the highest quality items and extremely fast shipping.




Thanks! It's always nice to hear.  Catfish


----------



## bike (Mar 19, 2013)

*20+ Years*

All good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 19, 2013)

bike said:


> All good!!!!!!!!!!




The fish is one kool cat......................


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 19, 2013)

HAVING DONE BUSINESS WITH CATFISH for the longest time ... i know his merchandise is top shelf.  He ships in a rapid manner 
and has even taken my list of impossible to find goodies with him to Copake ... found and bought the items ... and sold them to 
me at a very-reasonable figure ...... i will ALWAYS do business with CATFISH.  If there are any complaints regarding an individual 
having done a deal with CATFISH ... these complaints truly-need to be addressed privately.  Good form dictates that we must 
always try to resolve an issue between buyer and seller, privately ... before bad-mouthing a body on a forum such as this.

...................  patric cafaro


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 19, 2013)

Catfish, I am looking for godparent to our new baby twins...are you going to out at sea or available on May 12th for the ceremony?
Chris


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 19, 2013)

I met Catfish at the Ttown bicycle meet. I bought a drop kick stand and it was the wrong one, But he fixed the issue right away on the cabe for me. Plus it was kinda dark when i bought the item and poop happens, he did make good and sent me the correct item ASAP..its like i got it the next day and he has great Communication Skills. I would buy stuff from Catfish Again because he stood behind his items he sold!!!!


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I met Catfish at the Ttown bicycle meet. I bought a drop kick stand and it was the wrong one, But he fixed the issue right away on the cabe for me. Plus it was kinda dark when i bought the item and poop happens, he did make good and sent me the correct item ASAP..its like i got it the next day and he has great Communication Skills. I would buy stuff form Catfish Again because he stood behind his items he sold!!!!




I've never dealt with Catfish, basically because I can't afford high end bikes and parts. But based on his reputation, I certainly wouldn't hesitate to enter into an agreement with him should the opportunity arise. GOLDENGREEK, what you say here, IS what it's all about!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 19, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I've never dealt with Catfish, basically because I can't afford high end bikes and parts. But based on his reputation, I certainly wouldn't hesitate to enter into an agreement with him should the opportunity arise. GOLDENGREEK, what you say here, IS what it's all about!!!




Thank you DAVE!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 19, 2013)

First of all, anyone named "Catfish" has got to be cool. Ed sold and sent me a Racycle

badge that showed up in two pieces. He was completely fair and "stand up" about it.

He sells legit stuff here. He's not cheap, but sometimes you have to step up.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 20, 2013)

Catfish is a new friend to me, I hope to meet him soon. Sells quality hard to find items and ships as fast as anyone I know.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 20, 2013)

All my transactions with Ed have been top notch, of course, they were alcohol and not bike related....


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 20, 2013)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## pelletman (Mar 20, 2013)

Springer Tom said:


> uhhhhhh,alcohol? I missed the alcohol?????????Hey Catfish, you sent me bicycle parts and didn't include alcohol????????We gots a lotta catchin up to do...........




You have to show up in person for that..


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 21, 2013)

*Catfish*

To all:

I have known Ed for many years and he is always fair to deal with buying and selling. He is also willing to educate wich you can not put a price on.

Sincerely,

Joe


----------



## MBP (Mar 22, 2013)

I just added "Buy a bike part from Catfish" to my Bucket List!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 22, 2013)

****************Delete******************


----------



## John (Mar 22, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Looks like Scott is the "Turd in the Punchbowl"





Now Laurence that’s just mean.  What has punch ever done to you.


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2014)

MBP said:


> I just added "Buy a bike part from Catfish" to my Bucket List!




Let me know what you need.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 22, 2014)

I have to say I've never dealt with the "Fish" but by all the praise ( 99.9% anyway)....what one walks away with this tread, is that the CABE is a great community of people who stand up for each other and your reputation depends on your actions as a dealer, a bit like eBay with positive and negative ratings, only a little more personal. There is always going to be a sour lemon in dealing with the general public, I know, I've been buying and selling antiques (and other "things") of all kinds for 40 years and you can't please everyone. A quick story: I bought an item from a CABE "member" a while back and shipping was a tad slow after payment after messages saying it was shipped. I contacted the owners of this site after a few attempts at messaging the seller with no replies. The site owner did reach the person and low and behold, success and in a day or two, the item arrived. The CABE is a close knit community and a great place to buy and sell for the most part, but it has something eBay and other sites don't.......kindred spirits who really do care about each other ( or at least put on a good face ) 


And yes.......before publicaly bad mouthing someone, try to work it out in private. 

My 3 cents......minus a penny,

Don


----------



## jd56 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ed has always done me right. No reservations on buying from him.
He has what I want....lots of what I want. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 22, 2014)

catfish said:


> Let me know what you need.




feeling lonely? 

this made my day!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

"I don't buy much these days....

but when I do......

I'd buy from CAT!"


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 22, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Ed has always done me right. No reservations on buying from him.




X2  
Catfish is good people


----------



## bikiba (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Nickinator (Oct 22, 2014)

We've bought from, and sold to Catfish a number of times with no issues. Heck I was just wearing my "Catfish" shirt yesterday while raking leaves 
He's a good guy, and we look forward to seeing him every year at ML/AA. 

Darcie/Nick


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 22, 2014)

I want a catfish shirt!


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I want a catfish shirt!




I guess I need to make up some more of them....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 22, 2014)

I am good on t-shirts, but could you make some more chicken wire swap meet display cases?
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

..truth be told I like blackened catfish best...


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> We've bought from, and sold to Catfish a number of times with no issues. Heck I was just wearing my "Catfish" shirt yesterday while raking leaves
> He's a good guy, and we look forward to seeing him every year at ML/AA.
> 
> Darcie/Nick



Some more Catfish fans.


----------



## Balloon Knot (Dec 27, 2014)

MBP said:


> I just added "Buy a bike part from Catfish" to my Bucket List!




Me too!


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 27, 2014)

Nothing but praise for Catfish. I have purchased several bicycle parts from Catfish this year and all my dealings with him have been exceptional. All the parts are as described and the pricing has always been fair with shipping included. The packages always arrive in lightening fast speed. 

I will continue to do business with Catfish since I seem to always have a list of stuff that I need. Ed, put me on the T' shirt list as well.

Bring your guitar whenever your in So Cal, you can swing by my house for a bike ride and a jam session. I have my Gretsch drums standing by


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> Nothing but praise for Catfish. I have purchased several bicycle parts from Catfish this year and all my dealings with him have been exceptional. All the parts are as described and the pricing has always been fair with shipping included. The packages always arrive in lightening fast speed.
> 
> I will continue to do business with Catfish since I seem to always have a list of stuff that I need. Ed, put me on the T' shirt list as well.
> 
> ...




Thanks!  I wont be back in So Cal for a while. But I try to get back there as often as I can.   Catfish


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 27, 2014)

Catfish for president


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey catfish ....HAPPY NEWYEAR to ya!............................bd


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2014)

Hobo Bill said:


> Hey catfish ....HAPPY NEWYEAR to ya!............................bd




Thank you Bill! Happy New Year !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 27, 2014)

is it that time already?


----------



## catfish (Jul 12, 2015)

It's always that time!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 12, 2015)

catfish said:


> Some more Catfish fans.




Thats some serious Catfish love there.  Headed out in the morning to catch me some.


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2015)

What exactly is for sale on this thread from 2011 ??


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2015)

vincev said:


> What exactly is for sale on this thread from 2011 ??




Nothing for sale in this thread.


----------



## Djshakes (Jul 13, 2015)

necropost


----------



## Mackisl (Jul 14, 2015)

I just sold a fender to Catfish and report that he was excellent to deal with.  Offered me a great price, fast payer and a pleasure to deal with.  It was the first item I sold on this site, had multiple buyers that wanted the fender and am glad I sold the item to him!


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2015)

Mackisl said:


> I just sold a fender to Catfish and report that he was excellent to deal with.  Offered me a great price, fast payer and a pleasure to deal with.  It was the first item I sold on this site, had multiple buyers that wanted the fender and am glad I sold the item to him!




Thanks! You were great to deal with too! And Thanks again for the parts!   Catfish


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 16, 2015)

A friend and fellow caber has been going thru chemotherapy and isn't doing so hot. He's been trying to move a couple bike projects along to keep busy and needed a tank horn for a Hawthorne Snyder Motobike. I put a wanted ad up for him and Ed jumped right in and sent out a working horn unit, hooking a brother up, gratis. 
thanks Ed, proud to know ya


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2015)

Always happy to help. 




rustjunkie said:


> A friend and fellow caber has been going thru chemotherapy and isn't doing so hot. He's been trying to move a couple bike projects along to keep busy and needed a tank horn for a Hawthorne Snyder Motobike. I put a wanted ad up for him and Ed jumped right in and sent out a working horn unit, hooking a brother up, gratis.
> thanks Ed, proud to know ya
> 
> View attachment 251263


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 23, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 23, 2016)

cat fish is a reel good guy , and has a lot of good parts and bikes, thanks for the fenders i got from you at memory lane  from bicycle larry


----------



## tech549 (Sep 24, 2016)

I need one of them there shirts!!this man has always stepped forward to help me without hesitation!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2016)

tech549 said:


> I need one of them there shirts!!    this man has always stepped forward to help me without hesitation!!




Paul,     You will get one soon.   Catfish


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 26, 2017)

A BUMP for the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>CATFISH is da MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
                   He matched me a key for my Wise lock for my 41 Hawthorne All American!!


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> A BUMP for the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>CATFISH is da MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> He matched me a key for my Wise lock for my 41 Hawthorne All American!!
> View attachment 472528 View attachment 472529




Always happy to help.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 26, 2017)




----------



## 37fleetwood (May 26, 2017)

we were just talking about how over due this thread was...


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> we were just talking about how over due this thread was...




Your welcome to start a new one. This is actually the 2nd thread about Praise for Catfish.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 30, 2017)

Bumping this one up! Was really nice to meet Catfish at Memory Lane. He brought his Wise lock keys and let me see if I could find a match. Spoke with him early in the day, and he came back to my spot with his key bag, and let me tell you there's at least 150+ keys to sort through. Found the key I needed on the 26th try, that lock shifted and I smiled!  Thanks again Ed! Pretty sure it's been many years since that lock worked, awesome service you give us at super price, hell I wouldn't have minded if it took me a hundred keys, it was pretty fun trying them out! Joe


----------



## bike (Oct 31, 2017)

Catfish Rocks!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## shoe3 (Nov 3, 2017)

No fishy business with catfish......this......Cat...is...the...real.DEAL


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2017)

shoe3 said:


> No fishy business with catfish......this......Cat...is...the...real.DEAL




Thank you.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 3, 2017)

Catfish is the coolest! Got to watch out for those spines when you pull the hook out though!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2017)

Is that Farm praised catfish? I like catfish beer battered or blackened Cajun style.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 27, 2018)

bricycle said:


> View attachment 830052



BTT


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2018)

A cooler Cat, there never was.


----------



## 39zep (Jun 27, 2018)

Well deserved thread. Mr. Catfish went above and beyond not just trying to find a key for my lock but also troubleshooting it when it wasn’t working correctly. Obviously all the high praise here speaks to his character. Respect to you Sir!
Jeff G


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2018)

39zep said:


> Well deserved thread. Mr. Catfish went above and beyond not just trying to find a key for my lock but also troubleshooting it when it wasn’t working correctly. Obviously all the high praise here speaks to his character. Respect to you Sir!
> Jeff G




Thank you !!!


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2020)

Thank you !


----------



## Phallon1 (May 19, 2020)

One of my favorite bicycle customers also a super honest and knowledgable guy.


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2020)

Phallon1 said:


> One of my favorite bicycle customers also a super honest and knowledgable guy.


----------



## cyclingday (May 19, 2020)

Dude, you da man!


Sorry about that scratch on the coffee table.


----------



## bricycle (May 19, 2020)

The Cat knows he's kool... btw, my Catfish shirt is worn out from use.


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

bricycle said:


> The Cat knows he's kool... btw, my Catfish shirt is worn out from use.



Nice


----------



## Lonestar (May 30, 2022)

Wore mine all weekend long...Mama said "Ya know you gotta wash that shirt one of these days..."
Ed's realler than real-deal Holyfield...cool dude. He should write an autobiography! Someday I hope I can afford to buy a bike or frame or something from him. Until then...Yall buy a shirt from the Man!


----------



## Lonestar (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1636546



Thanks for the support!


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 14, 2022)

catfish said:


> Thanks for the support!



Anytime, my Brother...

Thanks for the swag!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2022)

I saw this painting at a local art show last night, and it made me think of Catfish.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 20, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1666020
> I saw this painting at a local art show last night, and it made me think of Catfish.



hahaha...that's funny! We drove by a local restaurant the other day & they had a sign that said "Catfish" out front...I wanted my wife to stop so I could get a pic by it...no pic...🥺    amazing! That's a painting! Wow


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2022)

Every single time I see the word catfish it brings back a memory from when I was a young teen working on the farm. I had the night shift, 12 hours, irrigating the fields on the Reservation. It was dark and I was walking along the ditch with a flashlight checking all the tubes making sure they were running. I came across a few that had stopped or flowing really slow and usually it's caused by a bunch of dead weeds or field grass plugging up the tube. If there is a slow flow coming out, then I just slide my hand down the tube end that's in the ditch and pull out the obstruction. Then I came across one that really pissed me off! I slid my hand down the tube and got stabbed big time by something! It was a dead catfish that went tail first into the tube and only the head was sticking out the end of the tube. So...........every time I see the word "*Catfish*" this is what hits me every time. 😂


----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1666020
> I saw this painting at a local art show last night, and it made me think of Catfish.



Love this. Very cool truck too!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 21, 2022)

eye just dig catfishes


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 7, 2022)

Time to replace my sticker on Mama's car...






Texas sun did a number on this one!

🌞


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Time to replace my sticker on Mama's car...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1708063
> ...



I'll send you a new one


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 7, 2022)

catfish said:


> I'll send you a new one



You da man, Ed! 🐈‍🐠


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 7, 2022)

I also have bought from Ed and never had any problem at all. Great guy!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 12, 2022)

Weird how a now 11-year-old thread pops back up.  🤣


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 13, 2022)

Well, we still like him.


----------



## catfish (Oct 13, 2022)

charnleybob said:


> Well, we still like him.



Thank you Bob.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 23, 2022)

Thanks for the stickers CF!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 17, 2022)

I dont care what anyone one says Catfish is a stand up all around good dude.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 18, 2022)

Thanks for the wonderful card, Catfish!

Merry Catsmas!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 30, 2022)

Happy New Year Ed & everyone here on the CABE!


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Happy New Year Ed & everyone here on the CABE!
> 
> View attachment 1759832



Thank you. Happy new year to you too


----------

